# Wild Camping @whitby



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello, 

Just at the beginning of a 6 day jaunt In the beautiful North York Moors. Stayed by the sea just outside of Sandsend last night and after ready various threads on websites set off to stay behind coop in Whitby. No sooner had a pulled up then the parking enforcement officers can pulled up. He states you can't stay over night and you need to pay at the machine. Has anyone else had problems there??

Consequently we are now at Wild camping spot from the iCampsites at Flyingthorpe.

Anybody got any suggestions about other places?

Thanks


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I often stay at Robin Hoods Bay in the large car park opposite The Grosvenor: http://g.co/maps/362eg

I have also stayed here in Bridlington (accessable from 1st Ave as no height barrier) but it is next to a static site / camp site so possibly a bit questionable and I've not checked the recent sign-age:
http://g.co/maps/mj43n

There is a popular spot with Wild Campers at Slights, but its near a 1:4 hill so dependant on your aversion to road noise: http://g.co/maps/a4bkh

Have also over nighted at Goathland of Heartbeat / Harry Potter fame:
http://g.co/maps/ty4vj


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Parking*

There are 2 Large car parks on the A171 from Whitby towards Guisborough.
The second one (both on the left) is opposite Scaling Dam, or you could try asking at the pub (bunch of grapes) to use their car park.

On the A174 from Sansend back towards Runswick Bay, go through Hinderwell and there is a large lay by on the left and on the right the road to Cowbar- one of these on the right is a no through road.

The Lion Inn on Blakey Moor let you stay overnight for a small charge- can reccomend the food.

Where ever you go watch the grass its WET !! :lol:


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

We always overnight in the car park at Scalby Mills (Sealife Centre) Scarborough; never had any bother overnighting here; arriving after 6pm and leaving before 9am.

Also, I was directed by the parking department at Scarborough Council to pay the maximum 24 hr £5 parking charge which the allows you to use the ticket in any of the Scarborough Borough council car parks during that period; Whitby down to Filey.

We were advised to park in the coach parking due to the size of our M/H and have never had any issues in any of the car parks we have stopped off at by doing this.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for all the info guys will try some of them. 

Regards Troy


----------



## charleyfen (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi They are trying to ban motorhomes from whitby it was in the whitby gazette on friday 6 april the council say by june it will be in illegall to park you can email your coments to [email protected] it is really sad the council are doing this


----------

